# older tractor/newer wrapper



## samhell (Jan 8, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience running a round bale wrapper with an older tractor. I have two candidates to run it. A 1850, and a Farmall 504. Would these have pump capacity to run the wrapper?
Thanks


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I would look at the wrapper and find out what gpm is required and then go to tractordata.com and see what gpm your tractor has.


----------



## samhell (Jan 8, 2012)

The wrapper is calling for 26 gal/min. Tractor data does not list gpm for either of those models. So I was hoping for someone who may use a similar sized/aged machine on a wrapper of this size. Thanks


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

I dont know those tractors hyd. numbers but I can tell you thats a ton of gal/min. I'm almost positive those tractors dont have that kind of hyd. system. I'd guess they might be at 10-12 gal/min. For 26 gal/min you would need a big tractor. My biggest tractor 7020 allis has 22 gal/min. Even on my new tractors around 110 hp. They have 20 gal/min. Hope this helps. Hopefully I'm wrong for your sake.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

Just thinking about it. I know that a JD 4650 has around 26-28 gal/min because I looked at buying one. I think they are around 165 +/- PTO HP.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I can guarantee the 1850 has no where near enough capacity as it's an open center system. Might want to check on that bale wrapper again, seems mighty high to me.

Could just get one of these if you have a 1000 rpm on either tractor, Surplus Center - 9.9 CU IN PRINCE HC-P-K11C PTO PUMP CI 1000 RPM the 540 models only hit 21 gpm.


----------



## samhell (Jan 8, 2012)

I checked the literature and silly me, it's liters/minute. That translates to about 6.8 gpm.

damn foreigners !!


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

Both tractors will work, but you may have to be patient for the bale to wrap. A good friend of mine uses a 165 MF wich has 17 liters per min. (4.5gpm), my 275 MF on the same wrapper will spin it so fast the bales can fall off with 10gpm. Both of the Masseys are oprn center as well... and by the way.... The rest of the industrialized world uses metric! Including your own millitary. lol


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

an 1855 was rated at 20 gpm at 2200 psi i believe the 1850 had very close numbers. the ih is probably 12 gpm. you can buy a 17 gpm pump for say a 706 806. if the 504 takes this type pump you can update it. but i believe it takes the back to back steering/hydraulic pump like a 656. a dealer or maybe someone here can tell you .


----------



## samhell (Jan 8, 2012)

I am a product of the American education system...what can I say...


----------

